# Qbasics



## mkfarnam (Nov 25, 2005)

I`m studying computer programing. Since I`ve changed computers which also changed the OS from Win 98 to XP Home addition it seem that I can`t find a descent version of MSDOS. I`ve downloaded versions from Microsoft WS but they either don`t open,don`t run properly or don`t have the qbasic,exe or qbasic.hlp. 
Any suggestions or even ideas on were to find or buy the best software would be very appreciated


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

QBasic is an old 16-bit program and not really something you want to use in win-xp as it will run at 100% CPU, and won't work with service pack 2 at all.

There are 32-bit Basic that are freeware and almost 100% compatible with old QBasic source codes.

freeBASIC is a command line complier, and there is a compatible IDE called "FIDE" that you can use with it in win-xp.

Here is the download page, the installer file *FBIde0.4.3_FB0.14.exe *contains both compiler/IDE but only puts the icon for the compiler on the desktop, so I suggest doing a start-search-files for *fbide.exe *then right click the result and select Create shortcut (defaults to desktop) then you can run the FIDE in windows to compile and test your programs.

There is also JellyFish Pro Editor - for FreeBASIC, another free IDE that you can look at. Extract it's files to the same folder as freeBASIC (i. e. C:\Program Files\FreeBASIC)

A Windows BASIC that might interest you is Just BASIC it's also free, and has a full tutorial and example programs.

freeBASIC
QBasic


----------

